# Need Help: Bostitch 6Gal/pancake air compressor will not stop????



## su_jumptd

Hello all,
I'd like some help with a Bostitch 6 gallon compressor I'm having problems with. (Model: CAP60PB-OF) More specs below.

Problem: Basically it builds for about 90 psi and never stops. Normally it wold build to about 135psi and stop.

Never messed with compressors before, but was hoping to get some help on where to start on fixing the problem.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Ed

Specs:
Motor: 2HP (Peak) / 1.5HP (Running) 115V – 60HZ
Fuse Requirements: 15 Amps minimum
Operating Pressure: 0 – 135 PSI
Safety Valve Setting: 150 PSI
Air Delivery: 3.4 CFM @ 40 PSI 2.1 CFM @ 90 PSI
Maximum Amps at Working Pressure: 11.3
Tank Size: 6 Gallons
Air Outlet: 1/4" NPT
Pressure Switch Settings: On @ 105 PSI
Off @ 135 PSI
Weight: 37lbs.
PSI = Pounds Per Square Inch: CFM = Cubic Feet Per Minute


----------



## cedgo

Not much to go on here.
If you unplug compressor, can you hear any leaks, anywhere?


----------



## su_jumptd

Well,
As far as I can tell everything seems to look and sound normal. No leaking air sound when I power it off. The pressure stays after I power it off. If I where to listen really hard during the time that the compressor is going.......I think I could maybe hear air escaping during the time the compressor is going. Any ideas?


----------



## cedgo

Guessing maybe a valve or piston problem.
Either the valve is not seating, allowing the compressing air to escape, or the piston/rings are bad, not getting the compressed air to the tank.


----------

